# Guessing game



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

It's too quite on the forum.
So here is a guessing game.
First person to guess the name correctly will win a prize.
Guess fast, the game won't be long.


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

philippinense


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

wilhelminiae


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

gardineri


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

Guess as many times as you like. I'll post another picture later.
Let's make the game educational....Feel free to say why you think it is what you guess.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

Paph. kolopakingii, so random I'm not expert sorry ( know Paph. kolopakingii has more buds)


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, it only has two buds so I thought gardineri was a good guess.


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

- susan booth
- deena nicole
- william ambler



I really do think it's got wilhelminiae cause its so dark but the leaves are so big thats why im leaning more on the william ambler but it could be the first 2 as well


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

how bout Paph. roebelenii


----------



## Per (Apr 5, 2007)

St. Swithin.


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

philipinense x gardineri? :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

Phrag besseae!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 5, 2007)

phil x stonei?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2007)

roth


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

Mt. Toro or Lady Isabel? 

(I'm throwing out random roth hybrids)


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

how about praestans?


----------



## charlie c (Apr 5, 2007)

Paph Midnight (wilhelminiae X Red Maude)

charlie c


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 5, 2007)

paph lyro blackhawk (St Swithen x Wilhelminae)

Looks like a narrow leaf, and a darker flower. And when mine bloomed it only had 2 blossoms.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

Next clue. Don't forget to say why you think it is what you guess.


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

sanderianum x wilhelminiae

adductum x wilhelminiae

stonei x wilhelminiae

cause of the yellowish green dorsal and its got a dark spike

wild guess to would be a gigantifolium


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 5, 2007)

yellow tiger...because of the color


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2007)

Michael Koopowitz (sandy X phil) 

because of the pale ovary (from sandy) and the great dorsal stripes (both parents). 

-Ernie


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

Susan Booth because i just saw the photo julia posted again from reading a reply someone posted
---
oops i already said susan booth


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 5, 2007)

Paph. Paul Parks
sanderianum x adductum

Because I cheated and looked at the beautiful Orchids of Los Osos website. http://www.orchidsoflososos.com

(Am I right?)


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

dirty!


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Paph. Paul Parks
> sanderianum x adductum
> 
> Because I cheated and looked at the beautiful Orchids of Los Osos website. http://www.orchidsoflososos.com
> ...



I'm not telling who is right until we see the flowers open. :drool: 
There can be more than one person right in this guessing game!

I will give you a hint. The one pictured on the beautiful Orchids of Los Osos website is not the same plant. :evil: 

Keep guessing and giving your reasons.


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh dude - that's not cool! So we don't know if we've gotten the right answer yet? I thought you said this would be fast! 

Geez! :rollhappy:


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 5, 2007)

how far is the flower from opening? A glimpse of petal would be helpful


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

ohio-guy said:


> how far is the flower from opening? A glimpse of petal would be helpful



It is open sitting in fromnt of me right now! Guess for a while then I'll put up another picture. I like hearing the reasons, they should help everyone learn.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

Heather said:


> Oh dude - that's not cool! So we don't know if we've gotten the right answer yet? I thought you said this would be fast!
> 
> Geez! :rollhappy:



I like to take my time. :rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, I am going to guess that one of the parents is sanderianum.

Two reasons:
1. the pedicel is appears white, a trait sanderianum tends to bring
2. the shape of the dorsal is long and slender like sanderianum


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

OK, next clue...


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 5, 2007)

I hope the prize is a puppy!


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

Michael Koopowitz
Angel Hair


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 5, 2007)

Could it be a Prince Edward Of York? I wish that mine bloomed out that way. I agree with kentuckiense about the sanderianum influence. 

I have a Stoned Susan :rollhappy: in spike and have been waiting to take photos and post it. This would be Susan Booth x stonei (sorry about the spelling) This is also a possibility. (I think) 

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 5, 2007)

I like Heather's guess!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, so my final guess is, like Heather, Michael Koopowitz in this form: sanderianum x phil. var. roeb.


----------



## Per (Apr 5, 2007)

adductum x sand.
or
anitum x sand.

The darkness of the petals makes me think the (adductum or anitum) and the length of the petals/white pendicle (thanks Zach!) makes me think the second.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

OK now multiple choice...

Is it:

A. sanderianum x philippinense
B. philippinense var. robelinii x sanderianum
C. sanderianum x adductum
D. Michael Koopowitz x sanderianum


----------



## Marco (Apr 5, 2007)

its b....is that a flower opening up at the base of the spike or is that a totally different spike on a different growth?


----------



## Per (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sticking with C. It's always C on multiple choice tests.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 5, 2007)

C

So did I win the puppy?


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 5, 2007)

I stick with my guess. B!

The staminode doesn't look adducted, so that's why I say no adductum.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 5, 2007)

Marco said:


> its b....is that a flower opening up at the base of the spike or is that a totally different spike on a different growth?



It is a flower at the base of the spike.


----------



## Per (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice point about the staminode, Zach. You have me questioning my trusty ol' "C is the answer" system.


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 5, 2007)

I would guess A, as I don't think the petals twist enough to be B.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the answer???


----------



## gonewild (Apr 6, 2007)

B. philippinense var. robelinii x sanderianum
Who won?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 6, 2007)

Bah! This contest was rigged. No puppy for me.


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks like Zach got it, though I said Michael Koopowitz first.


----------



## Marco (Apr 6, 2007)

Zach got it to the point but if your accepting just plain ol mk then i think Ernie has dibs


----------



## Rayb (Apr 6, 2007)

Lady Isabel


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah I missed Ernie's post. Whoops!


----------

